# one switch please???????



## joseoval (Jan 1, 2004)

i want to put a receiver pack n my oval car but would like to use only one switch any suggestions????????or pics


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Remove the red wire from your ESC to receiver connection and put the switch in the receiver pack wiring.


----------



## Overdose (Nov 12, 2004)

I have the same question, but is it bad to connect both power supplies (bec from esc and rx pack) to the RX?


----------



## Overdose (Nov 12, 2004)

another question:
If you pull the red wire out of the esc-rx plug, what does the esc switch do? Does it still need to be used on the car? If so, there will be two switches: RX pack and esc. With a seperate RX pack, could the esc switch just be cut off and the wires soldered together, like if the switch was always on?
I guess this is getting to be a poll....what do other racers do in this situation?


----------



## pancartom (Feb 26, 2002)

i've done the reciever pack with Gm v12xc's and it needed both switches with the removal of the + wire from the plug. i just changed over to the novak GTX and it only uses the reciever pack switch, and no removal of the + wire in the plug.


----------

